# Kindle Fire HDX Encryption Loop



## xoAndriaox (Mar 28, 2004)

I have an original Kindle Fire HDX 7" screen. I was in the middle of something and it froze, so I held down the power button until it turned off. When I turned it back on I got this message:

_Encryption was interrupted and can't complete. As a result, the data on your tablet is no longer accessible. To resume using your tablet, you need to perform a factory reset. When you set up your tablet after the reset, you'll have an opportunity to restore any data if you have backed up using Cloud Backup._

So, I of course did the reset and and it restarted and it comes back to this same message. I have reset it a dozen times and it seems to be stuck on this encryption loop. Amazon is NO help and it is way past warranty. Any way I can unbrick this? I hate to just chuck it...

I have also tried to connect it to my PC via USB but it says that the MTP USB Driver failed to install. I have downloaded an MTP USB Driver, and no luck there.. Not sure if I downloaded the wrong one or what, but I have no way right now to try to get in there through my PC.

HELP! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Sounds like it has a recovery that you managed to get into? Is that correct? If so, and if it's like other Android devices, you should have an option to format/wipe partitions. Try formatting/wiping the data partition.


----------



## xoAndriaox (Mar 28, 2004)

There is no option for that. Every time I turn it on, it shows the encryption screen. I can ONLY do the factory reset. There is 2 options.. Yes you'd like to reset or No you dont want to reset.... It goes through the motions like its erasing files and what not and then it gets to the very end and acts like it freezes again, then after about 2 minutes if finally flashes the Kindle Fire logo as its restarts but takes me back to the encryption screen. Kindles are similar to android devices but I feel like they are a world of their own...


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Have you considered installing a custom recovery and firmware on it? It would give you more options.

See if you can get it into Fast Boot Mode.

See here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1668159

EDIT: Sorry that doesn't seem to apply to the HDX version.


----------

